# amd64 have ports only for 64 ?



## Geronimo (Mar 16, 2016)

Planned install FreeBSD amd64 for webserver FAMP.
If I install from ports, programs (apache, php, mysql) 64 bit too?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2016)

Of course.


----------

